# good mindfulness programme



## anth (Jun 3, 2006)

Anyone know of a good mindfulness book/programme to try for IBS. I doubt there is one specifically for IBS but maybe someone has had some success and can share. My symptoms are 90% stress/anxiety related.. if I encounter a panicky situation (maybe 8/10 anxiety) then my stomach starts getting very disruptive. I have tried the IBS hypnotherapy programme twice but had no success unfortunately. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.. I am ready to stop cursing fate and take responsibility again!


----------



## Ehl (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi, there is no universal way, each patient is different. Panic and like that comes when you do not know your "way out" of the situation,when you do not feel "adequate" to face it. A self confident Ego looks down at a situation, not drowning in it.So that may be relevant to you, as hypnotherapy is really manipulation of one's Ego. Ego strengthening suggestions, creating a personal "image of strength" (like a large bolder firmly anchored in a creek's bed, withstanding flood, warm sun all green... 10-13 minute induction to induce trance, personalised positive suggestion(s) phrased in your personal vocabulary, repeated before counting out. It is perhaps best to write your own script (total length 20-25 minutes) and get your clinical psychologist to read it to you in a level voice, with your eyes covered to cut out external stimuli.

When facing a situation, you repeat silently in your mind the cue (and start calming breathing technique: inhale over count of 1,2,hold 1,2, exhale 1,2, hold 1,2,) See how it goes with you, remember, most serotonin inside you is in your gut. It is a slow process,but do not get disharted. Good luck, I lived like that for many years, Ehl


----------

